# problema compilazione kernel

## system-infet

buona sera, oggi ho clonato da git il kernel di oracle linux perche volgio compilarlo su gentoo ma ho il problema che volgio usare la configurazione di oracle per questo kernel e tra i file che ho clonato  c' è il file Kconfig che ha questo contenuto:

```
#

# For a description of the syntax of this configuration file,

# see Documentation/kbuild/kconfig-language.txt.

#

mainmenu "Linux/$ARCH $KERNELVERSION Kernel Configuration"

config SRCARCH

   string

   option env="SRCARCH"

source "arch/$SRCARCH/Kconfig"

```

secondo voi è il file di configurazione giusto? perche punta ad altri file

----------

## djinnZ

ovvio che non è il file di configurazione.

http://kernel.org/doc/Documentation/kbuild/kconfig-language.txt

o meglio

http://www.rt-embedded.com/blog/archives/working-with-kconfig/

A naso direi che quelli oracle hanno pensato ad una serie di default strambi, ... per architettura ... ma gestiti da una variabile esterna o da un'altra stramba voce di menu (e forse non è neppure SRCARCH). Tipica mentalità da megaditta fantozziana: castrazione dell'utonto e rendere estremamente faticoso (e quindi dispendioso) utilizzare la "roba" all'infuori del pappone precotto che a loro tanto piace.

Poi va a finire che gli stressi troppo gli indianini decerebrati dell'assistenza pretendendo cose assurde ... che so io ... di personalizzare qualcosa che non sia l'ip della macchina, i colori e la schermata d'avvio e simili amenità.

Ma sarò io prevenuto.

Prova se

```
SRCARCH="x86" make menuconfig
```

o

```
ARCH="x86" make menuconfig
```

sortisce l'effetto desiderato.

so che non sono fatti miei ma che c'è di così utile nel kernel oracle?

----------

## system-infet

grazie ora provo  :Smile: . ho letto che sia molto più veloce e stabile del vanilla e quindi lo volgio provare

----------

## djinnZ

 *system-infet wrote:*   

> ho letto

 mah, sono scettico riguardo a questo genere di voci, quando appaiono. Più probabile che abbiano messo su una impostazione di default migliore di qella del vanilla (che non è il massimo) e spinto l'ottimizzazione.

Manco a farlo apposta è proprio dai Kconfig che dovresti partire. Verifica cosa attivano e cosa disattivano. Rispetto al vanilla od al gentoo.

Configurare un kernel per supportare al 90% l'hardware, oggi come oggi, è una operazione banale ma decidere quanti NUMA nodes, quanti RCU fanout avere come massimo, se usare il westwood ed aiutare il wifi a connettersi od il reno standard, quale sia il livello di loggin ottimale, eventualmente non compilare per -march=686 ma per -march=barcelona o -march=corei7 con tutti i rischi che ne derivano, tanto per dire le prime cose che mi vengono in mente, fa la differenza, questa è la vera messa a punto di un kernel (operazione sulla quale si rompono tutti la testa).

----------

